# Digital Timers



## Dolly Sprint 16v (18 Apr 2009)

Gang@Ukaps

Traweling through ebay last week after digital timers i noticed these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0280879022

Arrived mid week - and I am impressed two timers side by side - but only requiring one socket on the entension lead 
Spec: Up to 98 on/off programs per week 
Different individual programs at the same time each day
Random & Countdown modes
Temporary overrides
Seperate on/ off button
LCD display inc 24 hrs clock
LED indicators of each channel
Summer + winter conversion.

Super bit of kit, bought another for my other tank, pic attached for reference.






Regards
Paul.


----------



## chris1004 (18 Apr 2009)

Nice unit, but the same can be achieved by using a cental heating programmer which is less bulky as it is hard wired in situ as opposed to using plugtops. Works out a bit cheaper though as most central heating timers are a bit more expensive (unless liberated of course, LOL).


----------



## johnny70 (18 Apr 2009)

Nice find, think I'll order a few  

JOHNNY


----------



## squiggley (18 Apr 2009)

Ideal.

Was going to have put another extension lead in for the koralia but if I can put my lights and co2 into this one then spares up a socket and single timer


----------



## squiggley (18 Apr 2009)

Just ordered mine.


If you want one I would get 1 quickly - there's only 145 left


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (18 Apr 2009)

Well guy's - I hope you are as impressed with it as I was - order my second on Friday night before the rush, spread the word, at least there portable rather than having a static unit and considerably cheaper.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## TLH (18 Apr 2009)

It only uses one socket but how many does the actual bulk of the thing cover up on a 4 gang extension lead, or is that a 3 gnag you have it on?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (18 Apr 2009)

TLH said:
			
		

> It only uses one socket but how many does the actual bulk of the thing cover up on a 4 gang extension lead, or is that a 3 gnag you have it on?



TLH

I have it on a twin gang extension lead, my initial thoughts were that the three pin plug would be in the middle of the housing, when it arrived I was very please to see that the plug was off set to the left of the housing when viewing from the front of the timer - hope this help or what ever extensionn lead you are going to use the timer will have to be placed on the right hand side of the extension lead.

Regards

Paul.


----------



## Simon D (18 Apr 2009)

Yep, they're great but if using an eight gang (4+4 parallel) they will render the oposite socket useless and they're easy to overload. I use a few single digi timers and they also block off a socket opposite but have better load capacity.


----------



## TLH (19 Apr 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> TLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers, yes that explains alot. I've had a Â£1 bid on a couple of Draper digi timers for the last week which finished tonight. They are narrower than the ones I have already so I hope they fit side by side on my 4 gang lead. If I hadn't won these I may have gone for this.


----------



## Vito (21 Apr 2009)

hey guys a bought two of these when I first setup my tank and they would fail on me all the time, not turning on and time changing, I got mine from B&Q, be aware.


----------

